# if you had $10,000 what would you buy



## Tristis (Sep 3, 2006)

if you had 10 grand to spend on herps this season what would you get and why.
i was thinking about some het albino olives, B W jungle and mabye another (1 or 2) WA black heads. they will be all for future breeding plans.


----------



## Retic (Sep 3, 2006)

Mmm, B&amp;W Jungles. Maybe some Uluru Womas.


----------



## cris (Sep 3, 2006)

4 perenties, because they are good


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 3, 2006)

I would get some breeding pairs of many reptiles like black headed pythons, Womas, but would get some unreal reptile enclosures built also.


----------



## Australis (Sep 3, 2006)

100% Het Female Darwin  and with the change a pair of BHP


----------



## Sparty (Sep 3, 2006)

A bank of 8 enclosures, 3 female bredli, a pair of north-west MDs, and a few pair of geckos.


----------



## lizardboy_ryan (Sep 3, 2006)

lotos of geckos and lots of egernia species of skinks and maby a few bearded dragons and shinglebacks


----------



## Magpie (Sep 3, 2006)

Brevicauda, Boyds and Amyae


----------



## pythoness (Sep 3, 2006)

kimberly rock monitor ohhhh yeaaaaa ( insert homer drool here)


----------



## Retic (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

Change :shock: 



MattQld83 said:


> 100% Het Female Darwin  and with the change a pair of BHP


----------



## Australis (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

Yeah change. im talking about normal darwin, not a "high end" cross :lol: 



boa said:


> Change :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Retic (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

I thought you meant guaranteed hets ?



MattQld83 said:


> Yeah change. im talking about normal darwin, not a "high end" cross :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xenogenesis (Sep 3, 2006)

I'd buy a squad of attack trained lace monitors and take over the world.


----------



## Australis (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*



boa said:


> I thought you meant guaranteed hets ?



i sure am


----------



## Retic (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

I guess you could possibly get a pair of BHP's as well, if you were lucky.  



MattQld83 said:


> boa said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you meant guaranteed hets ?
> ...


----------



## slim6y (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*



Xenogenesis said:


> I'd buy a squad of attack trained lace monitors and take over the world.



I'll give a second $10k if you train up a squad of attack snake neck turtles... then we can take on the underworld too!

Oooooh.. we can attach lasers to their heads!


----------



## wil (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

gtp


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 3, 2006)

Id get a $10,00 a night escort.....what the hell is worth $10,000 a night?


----------



## codeth (Sep 3, 2006)

simple-
2 diamonds-m &amp; f
2 bredli-m &amp; f 
1 coastal-f
new motorbike
and a carton


----------



## Rennie (Sep 3, 2006)

Some womas and a few species of geckos.


----------



## tan (Sep 3, 2006)

I'd take a trip to rob's place and have fun herp shopping!!


----------



## hugsta (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*



boa said:


> I guess you could possibly get a pair of BHP's as well, if you were lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sure he would get a 100% het female and a pair of BHPs, no problems. If albinos are worth $6-7k then a het is going to be worth half of that, give or take IMO. Anymore and you would get an albino.


----------



## Retic (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

Well albinos were $7700 last year and possibly more this year but yes I agree he could get them, just. Maybe 4k each for the guaranteed hets and 2k for the BHP's. Just enough.


----------



## Miffy (Sep 3, 2006)

I GTP
2 High yellow Diamonds
1 stunning B &amp; G Jungle (only a stunning one)

And some nice enclosures

or else

Pay a smuggler to get me a Galapagos tortoise.

2nd option prefered


----------



## hugsta (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

Funny how the price of the albinos have gone up and up. They were only going to be about $5k when the first ones were due out.......LOL


----------



## Retic (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

Market forces I guess.


----------



## hugsta (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

Yep, I am sure we would all do the same if we could.


----------



## Retic (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

That's exactly it, if we bred snakes worth $10,000 would we honestly sell them for $5000 ?


----------



## Luke_G (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

Id buy an Albino Olive, or some Tanami womas ( love em!!)


----------



## jessop (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

Tough question! A few slabs of imported beer (maybe steinlager or perroni), a mac book pro laptop, a new digital camera, and maybe a few reptiles... :lol: Na just kidding, would love a GTP or a couple of lacey's or perenties.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

Towards a pair of Perenties


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

a Harley


----------



## Retic (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

or even a proper bike


----------



## munkee (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

Herpswise I'd get:
A trio of olives
A pair of MDs
A pair diamonds
About four lacies
Some Ackies
more beardies
more spotteds 
And any money left spent on enclosures and such.

Otherwise A $8k boat and the olives and ackies for the moment.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

lol...yeah


----------



## coatesy (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

would have to be a male albino olive and a pair of high end diamonds


----------



## star11 (Sep 3, 2006)

albino olive in a flash!


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 3, 2006)

a flat in Perth near Murdoch and would start paying off 5yrs worth of unit bills AHHHH!!!!!
herpwise:
a red chrondo gtp (did I get that right?)
3 olives (1 m 2 f)
N. Levis gecko's
bredili pair
MD pair

smuggle a piebald ball python (I like them ok... so shoot me!!!!)


----------



## Retic (Sep 3, 2006)

You do realise it's $10,000 not $100,000 ? :lol: Or to put it another way where are you getting the GTP's, an email address will be fine :wink: 



Serpant_Lady said:


> a flat in Perth near Murdoch and would start paying off 5yrs worth of unit bills AHHHH!!!!!
> herpwise:
> a red chrondo gtp (did I get that right?)
> 3 olives (1 m 2 f)
> ...


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

Non Herp Related: A bloody good lawyer. 

Herps : A few pairs of BHP's, a few pairs/trios of Stimsons, and any herp my daughter's heart desires


----------



## OzGecko (Sep 3, 2006)

Nephrurus wheeleri and N. sheai to complete my collection of rough knob-tails. Cant get enough of them.

Daniel


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Sep 3, 2006)

The concrete slab for my herp room


----------



## JungleRob (Sep 3, 2006)

jungles, jungles and more jungles!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JungleRob (Sep 3, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> The concrete slab for my herp room



DAMN...you'll get a slab at least 10 x 10m with that! :shock:


----------



## JungleRob (Sep 3, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> The concrete slab for my herp room



DAMN...you'll get a slab at least 10 x 10m with that! :shock:


----------



## Retic (Sep 3, 2006)

I was thinking that, my 6 x 5 slab was just over a grand with mates helping.


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Sep 3, 2006)

$10 000 

1000 on bank/s
then ide get with the remaining 9000 

a pair of brevicauda leaving about 7200

a trio of primordius 
a trio of baritji 
a female goulds 
a female orientalis 
some scalaris 
some kingorum 
more storrs 
tristis tristis and any other money if there was any lefrt ide get more monitors


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Sep 3, 2006)

I have already spent a grand just on the design. This is a proper house slab. And, as just one little added extra it has a wine cellar underneath.


----------



## Retic (Sep 3, 2006)

Why do you need a house slab for a reptile room ?


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Sep 3, 2006)

ATM a boat is high on my priorities (after completing the car)


----------



## spongebob (Sep 3, 2006)

Well at the current going rate I could get about 40-50grams of Varanus brevicauda for 10K. :shock:


----------



## Garry2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Anything Albino


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Sep 3, 2006)

boa said:


> Why do you need a house slab for a reptile room ?



Cause its an extension to my house


----------



## hornet (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

i would geta trio of kimberly rock monitor, that leaves$2500 with that i would get myself a heap of dragons and a couple of gex, the dragons would be along the lines of tawnys, peninsulas, red-barred and earless dragons, those sort of things


----------



## codeth (Sep 3, 2006)

Garry2 said:


> Anything Albino



i have a mate who's albino, ill sell u him for $80 :lol:


----------



## krusty (Sep 3, 2006)

Tristis said:


> if you had 10 grand to spend on herps this season what would you get and why..



2 pairs of your hatchling womas tristis or 1 female albino olive of TB.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 3, 2006)

Awww c'mon boa a girl can dream!!! and thats meant to be uni bills not unit bills


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 3, 2006)

Let's see id set up my spare bedroom with a proper bank system on all 4 wall's and id fill it with jungles diamonds and olives


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 3, 2006)

Scotchbo I meant to ask hows the coke free life-style going?


----------



## lizardboy_ryan (Sep 3, 2006)

i would heaps of burtons legless lizards and heaps of cunningham skinks


----------



## mistymtn (Sep 3, 2006)

A pair of TB's Bumblebee would be hot :lol:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 3, 2006)

Looking back- I think I'd get a girl woma...just coz I could....oh how I love me a Woma.


----------



## wokka (Sep 3, 2006)

Pete, it might be wise to put the reptiles under ground and the wine on top. The way the price of wine is going no-one would pinch that!


----------



## hairyman (Sep 3, 2006)

$9900 on instant scratchies 
$100 for bottles of bourbon 
For after ive blown the lot and relised what a fool ive been,priceless
and i should have spent it on 
breading trio of olives
breading trio of black haeds 
breading trio of netteds
and some custom enclosures


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 3, 2006)

> or even a proper bike



yeah like anything that isnt made in japan ya sports nutter :twisted:


----------



## rexs1 (Sep 4, 2006)

i would make indicus an offer he couldnt refuse for a pair of his adult bws. 

and buy a scratchy with the remaining $1

nick


----------



## rexs1 (Sep 4, 2006)

what would you do with 100 childreni afro :shock: 

nick


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

watch them aaaaaaaall day long.....sounds nice i reckon


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

hmmm
Trio of B&amp;W Jungles
1 male diamond python
Trio of bredli
buy materials to build some great enclosures and get an incubator
put the rest aside for the electricity bill and any up coming vet stops


----------



## Retic (Sep 4, 2006)

You got it, I'm into Triumphs.  



alienpunk said:


> > or even a proper bike
> 
> 
> 
> yeah like anything that isnt made in japan ya sports nutter :twisted:


----------



## misky (Sep 4, 2006)

An Albino Olive from TrueBlue or some Bells Phase Lacies


----------



## rexs1 (Sep 4, 2006)

true wont be selling his albinos this year


----------



## krusty (Sep 4, 2006)

rexs1 said:


> true wont be selling his albinos this year



why not .i thought he was and had alredy taken names......


----------



## SNKMST (Sep 4, 2006)

TB will have hets avaliable this season the albino male needs another year to mature as I understand it.


----------



## rexs1 (Sep 4, 2006)

bretts on the money


----------



## krusty (Sep 4, 2006)

ok,thanks for that........


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

I'd build a sick enclosure (like a Bay window) that was part of a wall inside and outside of the house  And with any change I'd get some more Diamond Pythons.


----------



## rexs1 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

the only thing i want in my collection is bumble bee, bw julattens, albino macs and some wellsi

no chance of getting bumble bee , mac a while off yet, bws are proving hard and wellsi are looking good.

oh and some amaye

nick

dont want much hey :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

I'd spend it on bugs to feed all the geckoes i'm holding back this season


----------



## Retic (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

Yes I look forward to seeing if the Bumblebee is genetic, it will be on my list for sure.


----------



## rexs1 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*



JasonL said:


> I'd spend it on bugs to feed all the geckoes i'm holding back this season



now your just rubbing it in!

got any amaye to sell me?

nick


----------



## krusty (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

im with you on that one boa ,i am looking forward to seeing that to...


----------



## krusty (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

and a pair of jungles like rexs1 avatar,very very nice...imo.


----------



## mertle (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

I would make THE best enclosure setup!

Then an albino Mac sounds good


----------



## Glimmerman (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

A kick **** herp room and new rodent room outside, with climate control in each.. If there's any $$$ left over, a female 2 - 3 yr old BHP for my poor lonely male.

Makes it hard to spend 10k on herps when there isn't adequate housing.


----------



## wokka (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

maybe a trip to snake ranch. It looks loike they have heaps of top animals.


----------



## cris (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*



> Makes it hard to spend 10k on herps when there isn't adequate housing.


not really just tell a few ppl who live with you that they need to make way for the herps :lol: 

Rexs1 what is a BWS?


----------



## rexs1 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

me being lazy instead of typing black and whites

nick


----------



## Australis (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*



boa said:


> Well albinos were $7700 last year and possibly more this year but yes I agree he could get them, just. Maybe 4k each for the guaranteed hets and 2k for the BHP's. Just enough.



Hey i only wanted one female.

The rest was for some sh_t hot BHP


----------



## AdamR (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

Id buy a pair of Night tiger Brown tree snakes. Then Id buy a really nice house for them. And then pay someone to teach me to handle vens. (More than likely id do this in reverse order). If that all went well many a whip snake or a red belly or colletts.

Adam


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

I'd buy lots of sublime Yves St Laurent underwear, cos it's so beautiful and comfortable, and there's not much worry of some big old fat hairy herper climbing through my window at night to steal it.

Right? :shock:


----------



## SNKMST (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

haha no but you have to worrie about male herpers in general climbing through your window.


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

The Dad is one step ahead of these herpers. He chose the windows for my new flat... they are tiny and up very high. I'd like to see ANY type of herper get through them!

("Rapunzel, Rapunzel...")


----------



## SNKMST (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

heheh dont worrie there is always a way.


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 4, 2006)

And trust me.........you wouldnt want to P!ss off GW's dad, i reckon he could rip your limbs off then beat you with them. :lol:


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 4, 2006)

Too right there, donkey boy! Best to stay well away from his daughter AND his herps!!


----------



## freedomfighter (Sep 4, 2006)

One male and two female womas plus a nice climate controlled enclosure setup, everything complete and ready to go. The lovely woma that Peter Birch pulled out at a reptile meeting a couple of years ago was just superb. If I had $10,000 I'd find three womas just like that one, and I'd breed them to get the money back and then start focusing on breeding womas. I would also try to reduce the price of womas since they are quite expensive right now.

I remember when I was insanely obsessed with exotics, in particular corn and milk snakes, but now that obsession is all but gone. 

I have a permanent obsession with womas, and I _mean_ permanent. But at $2K+ each they're dear. Ever since seeing some womas in a collection I've never looked back and wouldn't bother with anything else. The ones with much lighter patches above the eyes are my favourites. Not sure what bloodline or locality they are, but the one Peter Birch pulled out a couple years back was the type I'm most keen on. How I would buy that woma in a heartbeat if I had the money and the setup and of course the license :wink: 

Right now I'm focusing on getting three Fischer's lovebirds. I have to admit I have a soft spot for birds, but Fischer's lovebirds really take the cake.

I know someday I will fulfil the dream of owning at least one woma or a trio. It's only a matter of time. I hope someday when they are more common they'll be moved down to Class-1 in NSW. 

Womas are such beautiful and graceful animals. There is no reptile out there quite like them. I know they are related to blackheadeds but the womas are just amazing. They're like living gold - literally too, if you factor in the price :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 4, 2006)

come on lily, show us your expesive frilly knickers. go on, you know you want to, and every one here wants to see too, so come on what ya say, go on huh huh huh. You could do a little parade for us. :lol: :wink: :twisted:


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 4, 2006)

oh and 10 spare grand, well id put it towards a new boat.


----------



## Gregory (Sep 4, 2006)

What's the old boat TB?


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 4, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> come on lily, show us your expesive frilly knickers. go on, you know you want to, and every one here wants to see too, so come on what ya say, go on huh huh huh. You could do a little parade for us. :lol: :wink: :twisted:



It's my friends who are the catwalk models, TB, not little old me


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 4, 2006)

Greg, only a little 4.1m cox craft, good for the creeks, channel, and the islands, but just that bit to small for the reef, gotta get me a good reef boat.

GW, imsure youll do just fine.


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 4, 2006)

Tall, tanned catwalk model v's pale little lily. 

Gee, magazines are simply bursting with short, white chicks! A gorgeous, long-limbed beach-babe can't get a gig anywhere these days :roll:


----------



## SNKMST (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmmm i am just going to keep quite before i get myself into trouble.........take it away TB.....


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 4, 2006)

come on lily show us your knickers.


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 4, 2006)

Dude, I haven't even put up a pic of my face!!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 4, 2006)

thats ok you dont were your knickers on you head silly.


----------



## SNKMST (Sep 4, 2006)

hahahahah


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 4, 2006)

And I thought being the short, pale, curvy one also meant I got to be the smart one


----------



## Haydz (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

i'd probably get albino python a bhp and a pair of bredlis


----------



## Retic (Sep 4, 2006)

Since when ?



TrueBlue said:


> thats ok you dont were your knickers on you head silly.


----------



## SNKMST (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok lets not start the women are smarter than men debate because we all know men are.......




TB can I borrow your boat mate I have to skip the country.


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 4, 2006)

i appologise for my spelling, that was ment to read " you dont wear your knickers on your head silly ".
see i can spell, i just cant type, but anyway, come on lilly !!, do a tara moss pose for us. :wink:


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 4, 2006)

No, I meant that short, pale, curvy girls get to be smarter than tanned leggy blondes. Otherwise it's just not fair! C'mon, God's gotta concede us SOMETHING!


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 4, 2006)

yes well boa with a mullet like yours id wear my knickers on my head too. :wink: 

come on boa show us your mullet.!!

hey heres a go,you two should do a duo, boas mullet and lilly in her knickers.


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 4, 2006)

No. No Moss, no posing, no knickers... well, um, you know what I mean anyway.


----------



## Retic (Sep 4, 2006)

I actually can't even find the photo anymore, when I got all my golden locks cut off the girl asked if I wanted them kept but it was just too painful for me. 



TrueBlue said:


> yes well boa with a mullet like yours id wear my knickers on my head too. :wink:
> 
> come on boa show us your mullet.!!
> 
> hey heres a go,you two should do a duo, boas mullet and lilly in her knickers.


----------



## Retic (Sep 4, 2006)

There's only one ' P' in apologise.  



TrueBlue said:


> i appologise for my spelling, that was ment to read " you dont wear your knickers on your head silly ".
> see i can spell, i just cant type, but anyway, come on lilly !!, do a tara moss pose for us. :wink:


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

and one l in lily


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 4, 2006)

Sheesh! As if I'd show you my knickers, TB. You can't even spell my name correctly! :roll:


----------



## tebz (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

i wqould definetly get a pair of juvie BHP'z and a pair ov juvie Bredli'z and pair of yearling diamondz and a yearling albino


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

1 of those bobbin head Steve Irwin dolls (signed of course)


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: if you had $10,000 what would you buy*

wicked im putting mine on ebay


----------



## Earthling (Sep 5, 2006)

More shares in Baraka...with options to buy at $0.25 by 30 sep 2008.
Im excited!


----------

